# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Board Game Mapping >  D&D Campaign maps and paper craft

## TheFoolSfC

I will be adding a few pictures to this thread over the next week as well as a little flavor text to highlight so of my players Adventures.


Day 2 of our Bi Weekly Campaign : The Crohnas Chronicle. Our Heroes have developed this desolate outpost into a growing Village. While returning to the Dwarven Diamond Mine to transport more workers to the village. Our Heroes ship was intercepted by a Decrepit Vessel wreathed in decay, manned by a host of Undead Pirates slaves of Lord Crohnas. Battle raged upon top deck as the artisan dwarves made repairs to the hull. The Situation was looking bleak until one Hero who had seen the Future turned the tide of Battle with a well aimed cannon shot.

----------


## FangirlKitten

Oh papercraft D&D! Did it take horribly long to do the papercraft? I've been looking into doing papercraft for a new session.

It looks so good! Good work~

----------

